# Feldgrind setting question



## fourtogaraffia (Jul 16, 2017)

A shiny brand new red Feldfarb arrived a couple of days ago. I'm delighted with the grinder but I wondered if my settings are a cause for concern.

The manual recommends 1.6 to 1.10 for a good Aeropress setting but I have found this setting to produce particles that are way too fine for the Aeropress.

A couple of days and more than a couple of handfuls of beans later, I find that 3.10 is giving me the grind size in the attached image.

Just to clarify, that's three full turns of the adjustment control (from 0 right around to 0 again) then around to 10 once more.

My brews are 90% Aeropress and 10% Chemex or pourer so I really only have need for coarse-ish settings.

Did I miss something somewhere or do you think the grinder setting might be faulty in some way?

Thanks in advance to more experienced users.

.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do you want a coarse setting for Aeropress? Aeropress will usually use a much finer grind than a big Chemex brew, that grind looks way coarser that I would attempt to brew with an Aeropress.

I haven't made a Chemex with mine, but I'm around 2+5 to 2+7 for 1 mug drip brews (V60, Kalita Uno).

I used it at 1+10 for about 200, one mug, drip brews with a bloom & all in.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm in same boat as you are. My red grinder turned up a few days ago and I put a bag of cheap Sainsbury's beans through it this morning to season the burrs a bit.

I've also made my first brew with an aeropress. I used 1.6 and I think it was too fine for the beans I am using, although it still worked, just took a bit longer to plunge. Tomorrow I'm going for 1.8.

I think your using too coarse a grind for aeropress. It should be in between espresso and pour over grind.

What beans are you using?

I'm using one of the foundry Ethiopians. Roasted 8 days ago.


----------



## fourtogaraffia (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks chaps, maybe my grind is a little coarse, will check that and do some tests. I guess I was surprised at how fine the Feldgrind adjustment is - good news of course as the control of the grind size is more tightly controlled than I thought it might be given my experience of cheaper grinders.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It will also change slightly after the burrs will season. My current settings are: the burrs lock at zero, espresso at 0.10,5 - 0.11,5; syphon 1.2; aeropress 1.4; drip 1.6-1.8; chemex 1.8-2.0; French press 2.2-2.8 depends on roast


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Just tried a James Gourmet 'Simply Brazil' at 0+12 and it choked the Gaggia Classic. Found it needed to be around 1+2 to get a good pour. I've been enjoying French Press at 3+0. I wonder if mine is off slightly. Burrs touch at the zero reading though....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stanic said:


> It will also change slightly after the burrs will season. My current settings are: the burrs lock at zero, espresso at 0.10,5 - 0.11,5; syphon 1.2; aeropress 1.4; drip 1.6-1.8; chemex 1.8-2.0; French press 2.2-2.8 depends on roast


...and on pour regime, my pulse poured V60 & Kalita Unos are at 2+5 to 2+7 for 1 mug brews.

French press, finer, under 2+0.


----------



## fourtogaraffia (Jul 16, 2017)

Benjijames28 said:


> I'm in same boat as you are. My red grinder turned up a few days ago ...
> 
> ...What beans are you using?...


Cool, it was great to unwrap - I was pleased to feel the weight and the quality after my cheaper grinder.

For beans, I'm trying some stuff from Rave at the moment - Brazil Sitio Tres Marias.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Why do you want a coarse setting for Aeropress? Aeropress will usually use a much finer grind than a big Chemex brew, that grind looks way coarser that I would attempt to brew with an Aeropress.
> 
> I haven't made a Chemex with mine, but I'm around 2+5 to 2+7 for 1 mug drip brews (V60, Kalita Uno).
> 
> I used it at 1+10 for about 200, one mug, drip brews with a bloom & all in.


 I've been tinkering with my V60 again after mostly having espresso or aeropress for a while, mostly playing with grind settings and I've been digging through the forum having a read.

Found this old post and just wanted some clarification...

You say around 2+5 to 2+7 is good for one cup drip brews but then mention doing them at 1+10.

Are you saying you used to do them at 1+10 but changed or that you do them at 1+10 for "all the water in at once" style brews?

Thanks in advance as ever 😊


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> I've been tinkering with my V60 again after mostly having espresso or aeropress for a while, mostly playing with grind settings and I've been digging through the forum having a read.
> 
> Found this old post and just wanted some clarification...
> 
> ...


 2+5 to 2+7 for pulse poured drip brews with a gooseneck kettle. For V60 that would be 23g bloom, stir, upto 56g at 0:20, then 33g evey 20s to 223g total. Mostly in spirals, going to centre pour when significant liquid above the bed.

1+10 for Melitta, Kalita wave, Bonavita immersion dripper (with valve shut during bloom only) & a small regular type kettle (min boil 150ml), water preweighed into kettle (13.5g dose, 235g in kettle). Bloom 30g 90s with a stir, reboil water, at 90s dump remaining brew water into brewer in ~10s. I don't use this method for V60. This method needs a finer grind.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MWJB said:


> 2+5 to 2+7 for pulse poured drip brews with a gooseneck kettle. For V60 that would be 23g bloom, stir, upto 56g at 0:20, then 33g evey 20s to 223g total. Mostly in spirals, going to centre pour when significant liquid above the bed.
> 
> 1+10 for Melitta, Kalita wave, Bonavita immersion dripper (with valve shut during bloom only) & a small regular type kettle (min boil 150ml), water preweighed into kettle (13.5g dose, 235g in kettle). Bloom 30g 90s with a stir, reboil water, at 90s dump remaining brew water into brewer in ~10s. I don't use this method for V60. This method needs a finer grind.


 Just amend them to Feld 2 settings please for I am usless haha


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MWJB said:


> 2+5 to 2+7 for pulse poured drip brews with a gooseneck kettle. For V60 that would be 23g bloom, stir, upto 56g at 0:20, then 33g evey 20s to 223g total. Mostly in spirals, going to centre pour when significant liquid above the bed.
> 
> 1+10 for Melitta, Kalita wave, Bonavita immersion dripper (with valve shut during bloom only) & a small regular type kettle (min boil 150ml), water preweighed into kettle (13.5g dose, 235g in kettle). Bloom 30g 90s with a stir, reboil water, at 90s dump remaining brew water into brewer in ~10s. I don't use this method for V60. This method needs a finer grind.


 Thanks Mark, that's really helpful 👍😊


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jony said:


> Just amend them to Feld 2 settings please for I am usless haha


 Assuming they zero the same & have the same thread pitch:

1+10 might be 1+8.5 on Feld 2?

2+6 might be 2+5 on Feld 2?


----------

